# Bye bye VIP622!!!



## maortizs (Jul 14, 2006)

After exactly 4 years of hard & outstanding service my VIP622 has gone down (well just the HDMI) I was just about to buy (not lease) a VIP612 but decided to hear some good advice from this forum members, some claim that component cables look as good as HDMI ... some prefer to buy the receiver, others to lease (I prefer not to commit) .... any suggestions? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

maortizs said:


> After exactly 4 years of hard & outstanding service my VIP622 has gone down (well just the HDMI) I was just about to buy (not lease) a VIP612 but decided to hear some good advice from this forum members, some claim that component cables look as good as HDMI ... some prefer to buy the receiver, others to lease (I prefer not to commit) .... any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Call Dish tech support. They'll run you through the trouble-shooting process but will eventually agree to RMA it for (I think) a $50 fee.

I always purchase my receivers and this works for me


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

I had my 622 since feb. of the first year they came out. (4yrs ago??). It was still working fine. I lease.
Last month I called up my local installer and upgraded to a 722k. (I don't like the feature set of the 922 with respect to the tv2 out). Turns out I was entitled to a free upgrade. All I had to buy was the $29 OTA module which I was happy to do as it added an additional ota tuner. No install fees either.
I had tried calling DISH directly to upgrade but they don't seem to be able to do a 622 to 722 upgrade through their computer system.
This did require a new 2yr comittment.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

LG811User said:


> Call Dish tech support. They'll run you through the trouble-shooting process but will eventually agree to RMA it for (I think) a $50 fee.


I just went through this in April(dead HDMI). 3+ years on a 622. I had the Dish protection plan. No cost.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

fredp said:


> I just went through this in April(dead HDMI). 3+ years on a 622. I had the Dish protection plan. No cost.


Yep. I didn't have the plan hence the charge.
BTW, mine was also a dead HDMI port.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

LG811User said:


> Call Dish tech support. They'll run you through the trouble-shooting process but will eventually agree to RMA it for (I think) a $50 fee.


I didn't even have to do any additional troubleshooting. The drive in my 722 seems to have died last night. The CSR asked if I had tried a power reset. I told him at least three times. He asked me for the Receiver CA ID number and said he'd send out a replacement.

I had called the direct CSR number, 888-701-8965, that bypasses the call center in India, or wherever.

There was no charge because I had signed up for support in order to get a new 1000.2 dish so I could get the new HD channels.


----------



## kilroyc (Jun 2, 2006)

ha, my HDMI port just went out on my 622

my 3rd one in the last 12 months (first one lasted 3+ years for me). 

I think they are pieces of garbage.

As to the question of whether component looks as good as HDMI? If your TV is bad enough, yes component will be as good as HDMI :lol:


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

kilroyc said:


> As to the question of whether component looks as good as HDMI? If your TV is bad enough, yes component will be as good as HDMI :lol:


Spoken like a true know-nothing knucklehead.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

We went through three 622s and decided the hassle of redoing all our programming wasn't worth it. Component with digital audio is absolutely as good as HDMI. It's the same thing, minus all the handshaking, and over several cables.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Isn't it analog vs. digital as well?


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Cardini said:


> I had my 622 since feb. of the first year they came out. (4yrs ago??). It was still working fine. I lease.
> Last month I called up my local installer and upgraded to a 722k. (I don't like the feature set of the 922 with respect to the tv2 out). Turns out I was entitled to a free upgrade. All I had to buy was the $29 OTA module which I was happy to do as it added an additional ota tuner. No install fees either.
> I had tried calling DISH directly to upgrade but they don't seem to be able to do a 622 to 722 upgrade through their computer system.
> This did require a new 2yr comittment.


Maybe I will try that.


----------



## kilroyc (Jun 2, 2006)

VIP622 is not as good of a product as it should be.

i'm on my 3rd replacement in the last year for my main DVR, and i have to say i am considering cancelling my service over some of the issues i've had

i like the menus, i like the quality of picture when it is working. But when it fails as frequently as it does, at the end of the day i'm not getting value as a consumer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In good hands it's working as a Swiss wristwatch, hehe.


----------



## kutchins (Mar 20, 2004)

After years of good service, my 622 is being replaced. We lost audio on the HDMI port. Since I finally took the $6 per month plan within the last month after many problems with a 722 which required a service call and replacement LNB etc, so the 622 is being sent at no cost. Earlier replacement 722's were all allegedly refurbished, but varied in cleanliness and workability; so I'm not expecting much in the way of a 622 replacement. But hope springs eternal. By the way, I wouldn't have even asked for the replacement but for the fact that I use an HDMI splitter to provide HD signal to two sets. Alternate audio/video sources work, but I don't have splitters for them as I do with the HDMI.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

my hdmi died as well. I got a "new" one on the way. 

I would like to upgrade since its dead but I went with the "free" replacement.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

HDMI vs Component -- a good article that explains them; it gets just technical enough to help you understand, without being so technical that you can't understand it.


----------

